# "PLANETA EM FÚRIA" - Exposição no Museu de Portimão



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2022 às 19:09)

NOVA EXPOSIÇÃO!
"PLANETA EM FÚRIA" - no MUSEU DE PORTIMÃO

É com um enorme prazer que gostaria de vos convidar a todos, para estarem presentes nesta minha nova exposição "PLANETA EM FÚRIA", que será inaugurada no próximo dia 11 de Dezembro, pelas 17h00 no Museu de Portimão. A exposição irá depois continuar patente a partir de dia 11 de dezembro de 2022 e até 19 de fevereiro de 2023, podendo ser visitada no seguinte horário: terça-feira das 14h30 às 18h00 e de quarta-feira a domingo das 10h00 às 18h00.

“PLANETA EM FÚRIA” pretende mostrar o lado mais intenso e furioso, mas belo, do poder do nosso Planeta Terra, bem como alguns dos efeitos da SECA que temos vindo a sentir, aos olhos de um fotógrafo de tempestades e eventos severos, sensibilizando para o facto de que vivemos, actualmente, num “Planeta em Fúria”, e que cabe a todos nós tomar as acções necessárias para minimizar esta mesma fúria e para tentar viver de forma mais sustentável neste nosso Planeta Terra.






Apareçam! Seria uma honra recebê-los!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Dez 2022 às 21:57)

Só relembrar que é já amanhã a inauguração da Exposição.
Quem estiver pelo Algarve, é uma boa oportunidade! Apareçam!
A exposição depois continua até Fevereiro. 
Obrigado!


----------

